# Horror movie soundtrack help.



## jimsmith (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm looking for someone who has the soundtrack to the 1979 horror film Tourist Trap to send it to me in mp3 format via e-mail. My e-mail address is: [email protected].


----------



## ActionJax (Oct 31, 2011)

I've sent you an email. Let me know if you get the files.

~Cheers!


----------



## jimsmith (Sep 29, 2009)

Thank you so very much ActionJax, I have all of the files!  It's a great soundtrack isn't it?


----------



## ActionJax (Oct 31, 2011)

You're very welcome. Actually I haven't listened to it yet. LOL But I will. I just went out and found the music you were looking for. I'm glad you got what you needed. Enjoy.


----------



## jimsmith (Sep 29, 2009)

The tracks play great!  Thanks again!


----------

